# BEST MATERIAL TO USE FOR FENCE SIDES



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

THE TITLE SAYS IT ALL


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Tony, I built an axillary fence for my table saw using drops from some 3/4" birch plywood. I designed it so as looking at a cross section it resembles an "H" about 3-1/2" high. it works for my old Craftsman, and I can store the metal rule in the top along with a pencil. I also built a tenon jig and push block that straddles the fence, both of those were made from the same type of drops. So far I have not put any type of finish on them, but it wouldn't hurt, followed with paste wax.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

UHMW.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Tony, as Loren said, a piece of UHMW is what you want. It's slick, stable and generally true in dimension. I picked up some on Amazon for my fence. I may have a piece I can send you. I just have to check my storage area.


----------



## jwoodcraft (7 mo ago)

Maple


----------



## yamato72 (Apr 5, 2021)

3/4" MDF with a paste wax works well. I also use MDF with a plastic laminate.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

no need Bill i just ordered some but Thanks


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

You're gonna want a couple auxilary fences, too.

I have one that slips over and locks with toggle clamps (Bob VanDyke) and another tall one (William Ng).

Both are made of 3/4 MDF. I screw sacrificial fences on to them when using an imbedded dado.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

thanks, rwe i do have and sacrificial box that sits over whole fence why i like to keep side at 1/2 inch made my box out of 1 inch so makes it easy to figure out tape measure 🤪 🤪


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Loren said:


> UHMW.


can you rout 1/8 roundover on UHMW ?
🥺 🥺


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

GR8HUNTER said:


> can you rout 1/8 roundover on UHMW ?
> 🥺 🥺


Hey Tony. Yes. It should mill like wood, but why would you need to round it over? I use a piece on my TS fence and left everything square so there are no issues with smaller pieces being cut, moving when pinched between the fence and the blade. Just used a really thin shims under it to provide a gap when mounting it to the fence. I have a Supercool fence which has slots. Here's some older pics. I have things set up differently for a project I'm working on or I would get better pics for you.


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

Replaced the sides on my biesemeyer fence with baltic birch and a piece of white gloss laminate put on it.
I have more laminate that I could send you if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

no not the bottom just the top so i don't scrape my sissy hands on it every time i pick up a pencil or the tape measure i will use playing card for spacer i already bought the UHMW but thanks  😎


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

they do rout very nice better then wood LOL


----------

